# My birds are still scared of me!



## LovetheBudgies

Hi, 
I've had my budgies for almost 4 months now. I originally got them from a family who didn't have time for them, so they were without intimate human contact since they were chicks. I've sat by them for hours at a time, just singing softly or reading to them. The male (Hades) has finally started to let me pet him, but the female (Persephone) just tries to bite. I don't take my finger away when she does, but I don't try to touch her. I don't know what else to do. Is it too late to get them to accept me?


----------



## Therm

Budgies, once they got to adult age, are not much for being petted. 
The fact that you have a pair that have one another to bond with and Hades has allowed you to pet him is a great step forward and you shouldn't dismiss this. Persephone is telling you that she does not want you to touch her and you should respect what she is telling you by continuing as you are- not touching her. 

If I were you, and you want to get a stronger bond with them, I would continue to work with Hades and just work on getting your female to accept you talking to her and being close to her and the cage without her reacting with a bite. 
Work on getting Hades to step up if that's what you are wanting to achieve next and she may become curious when she sees what he is doing. 

None of my budgies are tame but Skye became quite curious about me when he was first here and would sit on my laptop. once he was with the other budgies and flew over to the laptop, the others all followed. 
Budgies are nosey. Just keep positive and concentrate on where you are getting a good response.


----------



## Jonah

Welcome to talk budgies Heather. It sounds like you have made progress, so I don't think it is too late. Most budgies do not like being petted, so your male is more the exception than rule. We have a lot of very good, expert advice in our training/bonding section sticky's that will help you moving forward. We would love to see pic's of them, and how very awesome of you to take them in...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi Heather and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You've received good information from Therm and Jonah :thumbsup:

If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.
It sounds as if you are doing great with them so far. 

We'd love to see some pictures hoto: of them if you have any you'd like to share.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## LovetheBudgies

Thanks for all the advice, guys!! I just started reading up more on budgies, and now they'll both eat millet from my hand!


----------



## Budget baby

How wonderful they are responding to the positive love and care shown by you to them. Karma coming your way.


----------



## Bearnoname

Hi and another big Welcome. 

Great advice has already been given. I just would like to add some encouragement. You are doing great and so are they, 4 months or so may seem like a long time, but all of you are doing just fine. Slow steps and Little no to expectations of the birds seems to be a good mindset for my son and his bird Tweety. 

We have had Mr. Tweety Hawk for 5 or 6 years now, he does not like to be pet in anyway, which at times had frustrated my son when he was younger. My son HAD to learn to respect his birds' personality and preferences. This has made all the difference in their relationship. The trust that grew from not expecting anything back was more than worth the time it has taken. 

Oh and I want to add that our other budgie is of an unknown age because she was a rescue. She was not tame and very aggressive when we took her in. In the last few years she has become a different bird, and is now quite the little show off and loves to play with her toys in hopes of getting our attention and of course extra treats. 
She is still the boss birdie of the house but definitely not the same "mean little bird" that we got years ago.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hey Heather and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgies are beautiful and I'm happy to hear you're progressing with them. As long as you continue to work at their pace, I believe you'll be very good friends 

We'd never say no to some pictures, so if you have any, don't be shy about sharing them  

If you have any questions after reviewing the valuable information provided by FaeryBee, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you, Hades, and Persephone around here  :wave:


----------

